# Trustworthy boat mechanic around Lake Lanier



## Prouty1343 (Feb 20, 2017)

I am looking for someone to work on my 2002 90 Mercury 2-stroke and am looking for suggestions. It is currently leaking a mixture of oil/gas from out the bottom carb into the air box and then into the splashwell. This is my first full year of boat ownership and would appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 20, 2017)

sounds like a bad needle or needle seat, or possibly a stuck float.  I know a man, but he is in Hollywood, Ga, about 40 miles or so north of Gainesville. You can probably find someone closer. It not, PM me and I can hook you up.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 22, 2017)

I'd say there's more good boat mechanics around lake Lanier than the rest of the state .


----------



## t k (Mar 1, 2017)

Mashburn Marine off 369


----------



## KingTiger (Mar 3, 2017)

t k said:


> Mashburn Marine off 369




This.  They installed a new water pump impeller & gaskets & got debris out of carb jets, on a 1995 Johnson 28 SPL 2-stroke, runs like a top now.

It helps when the lake is in your backyard.


----------



## rshunter (Mar 7, 2017)

t k said:


> Mashburn Marine off 369



x3 for Paul Mashburn, Mashburn Boat Storage


----------

